# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.9.1 is out!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Medusa Box v1.9.1 is out!  *Added support for:*
LG L-01D, P713GO, Samsung SHV-E160L, Huawei E3131, Huawei E173u-2!   Medusa Box v1.9.1 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models: *LG L-01D*  - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG  P713GO* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*Samsung SHV-E160L* - added Dead Boot Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*Huawei E3131* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Farhod Electronic).*Huawei E173u-2* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- Added Software manuals for supported phones.
- Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.
- Released some improvements to the main software.   Medusa Box is an expression of quality and high performance, as keeping an eye on nowadays ideas,
it is always staying absolutely superb with every update!  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

